# 1941 Colson Project (Picture Heavy!)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 30, 2011)

*Hello,
Here is my biggest project yet. When I bought it the bike was already fairly original. Just recently I found the correct light (delta wedge) on eBay so I snagged in within hour of it being listed. All that is missing is the beautiful tanks the 41 Colson was famous for and the springer fork that seems to be nowhere on earth!

Hope you appreciate the work I've put into it so far.

Thanks,
Tyler

P.S. I love input so please share. Also I would like any leads on finding these last few parts!(Tank & Fork)*














NEW LIGHT MINT CONDITION









Restored verion of my bike...





Just some adds...


----------



## npence (Mar 30, 2011)

The Rear rack is not correct for the super cruiser so if you make it into a super cruiser you will have to find the correct rack or cut a hole in the one you have and install a tail light.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 30, 2011)

OK, Thanks! Also sent you a message on RRB about a deal for the correct springer fork I ran into.


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 30, 2011)

FYI  The fender braces are different if you decide to use the Cushioner forks.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 1, 2011)

I just found the right fork for my bike. Also the same guy with the fork makes fiberglass versions on the bull-nose tanks. Wow, What a stroke of luck!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DMNCLNR (May 3, 2011)

Double Nickle said:


>





  I have the same springer but mine is missing the dropouts. If you have them off at any time could you take a minute to post a few photos so I know what I am after, or need to make...


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 3, 2011)

Nice bike btw.. Mine is a clipper, I like the bullnose style tank bikes as well..


----------



## DonChristie (May 4, 2011)

Everyone loves a Colson! I do anyways. What are your plans? Repaint?


----------



## hcdsign (Jul 30, 2011)

i am missing the fork rockers / dropouts as well.  Can you please post or email some pics of the assembly, as well as the drop out.  it would be much appreciated.

Thank you, Howie.


----------

